# Oxo good grips cold brew



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Anyone know anything about these. I can get one second hand. Looks like they make cold brewing easy? Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

£45.00 looks a bit steep but if you can get it around half price looks like an interesting bit of kit.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

As TSK says at full retail price there are cheaper and just as effective alternatives. This thread started from the Oxo cold brew:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24068-Cold-brew&highlight=cold


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks both.. I can get for £28 - £14 each split with a mate at work and she lives around the corner... The Japanese ones look good and they are cheap...


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

i have been using the hario version over the past week. so far i am impressed. very easy to use and makes a gold cold brew


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

On the website it says You need to put in nearly 250gr of coffee..10oz... I assume you can keep the ratios the same but make lesser volumes?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25773-Oxo-cold-brew


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nod said:


> On the website it says You need to put in nearly 250gr of coffee..10oz... I assume you can keep the ratios the same but make lesser volumes?


That's a heck of a lot of coffee. At a ratio of 80-90grms a litre - that's nigh on 3ltrs of cold brew - way too much for one brew unless you're making it for a group of people.


----------

